# Help! I can't take it anymore!



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so sorry... I wish I were closer, I would love to puppy sit for a while and give you a break...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ACtually I am ready to rehome him - dear heart that he is - I can't handle him anymore.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

the flyer didnt post. but i put his picture on it and spelled it out very honestly that he needs exercise or he will destroy! but only if he is not with me - with me he is good - go figure!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I would love to take your dog running, I wish I could help. I feel an impulse to offer to take him, but I think that would likely be a mistake on my part as I already have one spoo, and a terrier. 

Have you thought about getting a treadmill? I see them for free or dirt cheap on kijiji & Craigslist all the time. I am thinking about getting one myself, normally I slowly convert to going to a gym in the winter (I am too clumsy for outdoor running in the winter!).

How big is he?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

When the weather is bad and I can't take Lexi out like she is used to, we play bear in the house. I sit in the living room and throw Lexi's stuffed bear across the living room and down the hall. She will chase or catch and it goes on and on. We play at least thirty minuets in the morning and again at night. Then after we play bear, I will put something in her Kong and that will keep her busy for about an hour and a half. This seems to help with the energy on bad weather days. On days that we are all gone for most of the day, which is not often, I use a doggy day care. Good luck.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> ACtually I am ready to rehome him - dear heart that he is - I can't handle him anymore.


There is absolutely NO SHAME WHATSOEVER if you truly feel the need to rehome Teddy. It can in fact be the ultimate kindness. I don't know if you got him from a breeder, if so, the breeder might be willing to take him back. You might contact the local Poodle Club of America rescue group to get their advice and help.

Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

In the meantime, is there a dog walker you might hire, or a responsible high school or college student who could exercise Teddy for modest pay? Could you put him in doggy day care a few days a week?

I'm sorry for the stress, and distress, both you and Teddy are feeling. I understand you're distraught. Things_ will_ get better. There _is_ a solution, and you_ will_ find it! If you need more help in trying to locate a reliable rescue, please feel free to PM me. :clover:


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Have you tried getting dog toys that make him have to work, and think about how to get the treat out of it? They have some new ones out. Not the same old ones, new, they make the dog think. Wish you were up in my area , I would love to have him. So sorry.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Just wanted to send you and your dog a hug.


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

My Mpoo girl was destructive when left alone too. Got into everything, including a small jar ofVasoline. Didn't have potty problems for a few days.

I bought a basket muzzle for her, only put on when we were gone. She could pant and drink, but not destroy anything. I took my time, a few months. I wasn't gone all that much either. It worked . She lived to 15 1/2.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

No one should feel obligated to keep a dog that they don't want. One nice thing for people who need to rehome a poodle is that a purebred poodles is usually pretty easy to place, at least in the NE part of the US. 

I got my boy Bob when he was 4. His previous owners didn't like him (!!!?!). He is 12 now and I adore him and am very grateful that they took appropriate steps to find a new home for him. I have also played a role in helping find new homes for a handful of dogs, all with very happy endings. So I'm a big believer in rehoming. Your headache is someone else's treasure!

So here's what I would do if I were you.

1. Decide what role you want to play in the rehoming process. Do you want to meet the new owners and make sure that you approve of the new home? Or do you want to place Teddy in a foster home and let a poodle rescue group that has experience in placing dogs find a home for him?

2. If you want to place him in a foster home, I would do a little bit of investigation into the poodle rescue groups that are within a several hour drive of you. (I'm assuming that you'd be willing to drive several hours to drop Teddy off in a place where he'd have the best chance of finding a good home. But if that's a problem, then just choose the closest rescue.) You can get the names and phone numbers of poodle rescues by googling "poodle rescue ny". Call the first one. Tell them that you need to rehome Teddy. Be totally honest about the dog. Tell them about why you are rehoming him, but don't forget to mention the good things about him too. Ask what their process is. Do they have an available foster home? What would the foster home be like (regular home or kennel?). How long do they think it would take to find a home for him? Do they have other poodles similar to Teddy that are currently looking for homes? Based on your conversation with the rescue, you might be very comfortable with the first one you call. If so, great. If not, try calling the next one on your list. Keep going until you find a rescue that you feel will find a good home for your boy.

3. If you want to be involved in the process, you can keep Teddy until a new home is found. Even if you are keeping the dog, I would recommend contacting a poodle rescue organization. They can help you be the "foster family" while you look for a new home for Teddy. They can give you advice on how to screen a new home and they can get your dog listed on petfinder.com. You can also do your own local advertising (your vet, your groomer, dog walkers, local newspaper, etc.). If you are managing this yourself, please make sure that you get references. Ask for references from a vet and a groomer and friend(s). Find out if the new family will be able to give Teddy the exercise he needs and make sure that they have the time to devote to him.

Finally, there are probably rescues that are closer to you than NJ, but I just thought that I'd mention that I can highly recommend Anita McKenna at Watchung Mountain Poodle Rescue in NJ.

Best of luck to you. Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

It's true, if he isn't wanted then he should get a chance at having the best life possible. They're not just things to grudgingly care for until the end of their time, they only get one life too and it's much shorter than ours. I think it's our responsibility that those short years are jammed packed with joy and love.

I would definitely get in contact with a rescue in your area, you've gotten great advice.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Standard poodles at our rescue here in SoCal are usually adopted within days, so rehoming is a very viable option. Our thoughts are with you whatever you decide.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree, your dog may be someone else's dream dog. My daughter got her Bolonka from Petfinders! I still can't believe that dog ever needed to be re-homed. She is perfect, a jewel that will never be again. So follow your heart, so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i think it's good for you to admit that you all aren't working out. 
it's like a bad marriage. sometimes it's best to part amicably.

sounds like your boy needs a more active environment. maybe someone who has a big fenced in yard and or does agility.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How old is Teddy? Is he neutered? How does he get along with other dogs? Is this a phase or stage that you can work through? Do you do an organized activity like obedience or agility with him? Is there an indoor facility where you could work with him?

If you really feel you must re-home him I agree with Chagall's mom that it is a very selfless kindness. You are putting him ahead of your feelings if you really feel you can't resolve the current issues. I believe Poodle Club of the Mowhawk Valley and Watchung Mountain Poodle Club both have rescue folks. I am sorry you are in this difficult position.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spookiesmom said:


> My Mpoo girl was destructive when left alone too. Got into everything, including a small jar ofVasoline. Didn't have potty problems for a few days.
> 
> I bought a basket muzzle for her, only put on when we were gone. She could pant and drink, but not destroy anything. I took my time, a few months. I wasn't gone all that much either. It worked . She lived to 15 1/2.


a basket muzzle? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

MaryLynn said:


> I would love to take your dog running, I wish I could help. I feel an impulse to offer to take him, but I think that would likely be a mistake on my part as I already have one spoo, and a terrier.
> 
> Have you thought about getting a treadmill? I see them for free or dirt cheap on kijiji & Craigslist all the time. I am thinking about getting one myself, normally I slowly convert to going to a gym in the winter (I am too clumsy for outdoor running in the winter!).
> 
> How big is he?


I live in a small two room apartment - no room for a treadmill. I tried one in the basement but it ws too hot in summer and too cold in winter. summer is not too bad because I make him do laps in the pool - fall and spring I can walk them in the woods but now its hunting season. He is about 6-7 and I have had him 5 years and love him but have thought about rehoming many times because of my situaiton. But it breaks my heart.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I do play with my spoos - they love to play but 30 mnutes? I am out of breath in 5-10 minutes. I tried kong with Teddy - he ripped it apart - very strong teeth that one! he is a medium size - weight 49 lbs. right now he is sleeping near me and looks sooo cute and innocent! he is my forever puppy. dont know what to do!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Here I am again! about Teddy! - he is destroying my porch and everything on it just int he time I give them to go out and do their business. I know its because he needs more exercise but I don't know what else I can do! Its been raining here and I can't walk them and when I do its only half a mile and its not enough for him. Ginger seems ok with it but he gets into all kinds of trouble. Today was the last strar! my daughter got a package - a big box that fed ex put on my porch because of the rain - and I let them out for a few minutes and when I let them in the box was ripped open - all the stuff all over and one of her gifts torn and ripped!
> 
> Does anyone know of someone in the NY are that would take him and walk him? I dont want to just take him to the pound - he needs an active life style! Please help if you can. I made a flyer to put up at the vet. I will try to attach it here.


Here are some pictures of Teddy,


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He is a beautiful boy...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> There is absolutely NO SHAME WHATSOEVER if you truly feel the need to rehome Teddy. It can in fact be the ultimate kindness. I don't know if you got him from a breeder, if so, the breeder might be willing to take him back. You might contact the local Poodle Club of America rescue group to get their advice and help.
> 
> Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts
> 
> ...




thanks - I can't afford day care - I really can't afford to have two spoos either - the grooming, vet etc so costly.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> thanks - I can't afford day care - I really can't afford to have two spoos either - the grooming, vet etc so costly.


*Pamela*: I certainly understand. If you reach out to PCA rescue, you'll probably get the relief it sounds like you need. I can tell your heart is heavy, and I am sorry. Teddy looks like a dearheart from the photos you shared. If you can bring yourself to trust there is someone else's heart and home he can fill, where he will get the physical and mental activity he needs and deserves, and you at the same time can have it a bit easier in your household, maybe that will bolster your spirits. I wish you and Teddy well.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Pamela*: I certainly understand. If you reach out to PCA rescue, you'll probably get the relief it sounds like you need. I can tell your heart is heavy, and I am sorry. Teddy looks like a dearheart from the photos you shared. If you can bring yourself to trust there is someone else's heart and home he can fill, where he will get the physical and mental activity he needs and deserves, and you at the same time can have it a bit easier in your household, maybe that will bolster your spirits. I wish you and Teddy well.


he is a dear heart but sometimes he is a naughty boy! but cute! do you think he will be heartbroken to be rehomed? I know hes not human but its hard to know how they feel - I think if he is loved and cuddled he would be ok but how do I know really?


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

I recently adopted a 5 year old standard poodle. The first few days he moped about, but in no time at all he adjusted. I think if his new home can fulfill his exercise/stimulation needs he will be just fine!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> he is a dear heart but sometimes he is a naughty boy! but cute! do you think he will be heartbroken to be rehomed? I know hes not human but its hard to know how they feel - I think if he is loved and cuddled he would be ok but how do I know really?


It has been my experience most dogs make a good adjustment to their new homes. There are many stories of just that here on the forum! 

We recently helped rehome a lovely three-year-old Golden Retriever for our neighbor, who sadly lost her long struggle with cancer. It was literally her dying wish to see her Beau placed in a loving home. Working with an area groomer, we were able to find the perfect second family for him. They took him into their home for "sleep overs" a couple days a week before our neighbor passed, while she was at home under hospice care. So she knew Beau was in good hands and did well with his new owners-to-be. I have seen him and he is every bit his usual silly, exuberant self! 

I share this just as an example of how adaptive dogs are, and how they live in the moment. I would bet sweet, impish Teddy would bond with a new, caring owner. It has to shred your heart to pieces to think of him going to live elsewhere, but the human heart too is marvelous at healing. Especially when we know those we love are well and content. You can definitely work with a qualified rescue and be confident the best placement will be made for your boy. And he will happy, not heartbroken, as he runs and romps and spreads smiles. Again, I feel for your dilemma. And I support you wanting to the best thing for Teddy.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> It has been my experience most dogs make a good adjustment to their new homes. There are many stories of just that here on the forum!
> 
> We recently helped rehome a lovely three-year-old Golden Retriever for our neighbor, who sadly lost her long struggle with cancer. It was literally her dying wish to see her Beau placed in a loving home. Working with an area groomer, we were able to find the perfect second family for him. They took him into their home for "sleep overs" a couple days a week before our neighbor passed, while she was at home under hospice care. So she knew Beau was in good hands and did well with his new owners-to-be. I have seen him and he is every bit his usual silly, exuberant self!
> 
> I share this just as an example of how adaptive dogs are, and how they live in the moment. I would bet sweet, impish Teddy would bond with a new, caring owner. It has to shred your heart to pieces to think of him going to live elsewhere, but the human heart too is marvelous at healing. Especially when we know those we love are well and content. You can definitely work with a qualified rescue and be confident the best placement will be made for your boy. And he will happy, not heartbroken, as he runs and romps and spreads smiles. Again, I feel for your dilemma. And I support you wanting to the best thing for Teddy.


thanks for the encouragement - someone on here is interested in taking him for a week trial - I worry that whoever takes him won't love him like I do lol - I know that is not logical - he is loveable!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pamela said:


> he is a dear heart but sometimes he is a naughty boy! but cute! do you think he will be heartbroken to be rehomed? I know hes not human but its hard to know how they feel - I think if he is loved and cuddled he would be ok but how do I know really?


It may take a little while for him to adjust. I got Brody at 3 years old and it did take him a few months to settle in. My bedroom is his "den" and he's been pretty comfortable there from the start. But I think he spent about 2 weeks glued to my side or in my lap if we went anywhere else in the house. It took a month before I could get him to play with a ball or chew toy (things he liked in his former home). He always did seem happy, but there were those subtle signs that he hadn't settled in yet. So it may take time, but don't be discouraged if it isn't immediately "perfect."


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Pamela said:


> thanks for the encouragement - someone on here is interested in taking him for a week trial - I worry that whoever takes him won't love him like I do lol - I know that is not logical - he is loveable!


GREAT news that someone here is interested in a week's trial! I really hope that it works out. 

I have adopted 2 adult dogs (Bob and Sophie) and both adjusted very easily. I have also played a role in rehoming a number of dogs. One case particularly reminds me of you. A young male spoo was much loved by his first owners, but he was an extremely energetic spoo who needed a lot of exercise. He just wasn't getting the exercise that he needed and that was causing problems for the dog and for his family. It just wasn't working. But his owners loved him. Fortunately, I met a single man who had recently lost his standard poodle. He turned out to be the perfect new owner for this dog. Both new owner and old owner were very careful about making sure that it was a good match. The new owner lived near a field and liked to give his dogs long walks that included off leash time for chasing an occasional rabbit or ground hog, and wading in a stream. His dogs got two long walks a day, rain or shine. It was exactly what this dog needed. It took about a month of overnight visits before both parties were comfortable that this was the right thing. I still remember seeing the dog go off with his new owner, happily wagging his tail. The switch took place over 5 years ago and I am still in touch with the new owner. The dog is still Mr. High Energy and he is about 10 years old now. He is happy as can be in his new home, and still getting plenty of exercise! 

In general, I think dogs are extremely adaptable.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

well it didn't work out for Teddy to get a new home with someone on here - because of his separation anxiety and the fact that he must be crated when at home alone. i don't think I will be able to rehome him - no one wants a dog that gets into trouble and it would have to be a home where there is someone there most of the time because he can't be crated all day - so I will try to make do and exercise him as much as I can. I walked them for half mile yesterday and could hardly breathe when I came back - today I am going to take them into the woods for free run since deer season is over.

I guess the only hope for a new home is someone who is lonely and can walk!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Pamela said:


> well it didn't work out for Teddy to get a new home with someone on here - because of his separation anxiety and the fact that he must be crated when at home alone. i don't think I will be able to rehome him - no one wants a dog that gets into trouble and it would have to be a home where there is someone there most of the time because he can't be crated all day - so I will try to make do and exercise him as much as I can. I walked them for half mile yesterday and could hardly breathe when I came back - today I am going to take them into the woods for free run since deer season is over.
> 
> I guess the only hope for a new home is someone who is lonely and can walk!


Hi. Although a difficult decision, it sounds as if would be best for you and Teddy to explore rescue organizations. You might be pleasantly surprised. In reading your past posts it seems you have been struggling with Teddy for some time. Perhaps you aren't yet ready to rehome a dog you obviously love. I wish you and Teddy the best whatever your decision.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I was surprised that a half mile walk was all he was getting. I walk my girls 3-5 miles everyday. I think if you could do more you would see a big change in your boy. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Pamella, have you asked your vet, about giving Teddy,a doge downer ? My Tuffy was just like Teddy, got into everything. groomers hated to see him comming, when i left him there, he cried, non stop, it was pure hell, on him, and anyone around him.I have a very large back yard, so i never walk my dogs, That was not his problem, after MUCH, money spent, many tests, found out he was just like a child with ADD. He could not set still.Anyway vet, put him on a dogie downer, med, was very cheep , and it helped.Did not fix all problems, did keep him in a home.(kept me from killing him, lol ) Just for your info. Wishing you and Teddy all the best.Kay.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As Murphys says, I would explore poodle rescues. It is obviously very difficult for you to give him the amount of exercise he needs, and lack of exercise is very often linked to behavioural problems. It could be that simply getting several hours of walking and running every day would improve things no end.

In the UK we have an organisation called the Cinnamon Trust, which helps elderly and disabled people keep their animals, and promises cats and dogs a loving, permanent home if the time comes the owner can no longer be there for them. I don't know if there is anything similar near you, but it would be worth exploring. Your nearest poodle rescues may be able to support you in keeping Teddy with you, if they have volunteer walkers available, for example, or could help with the costs of a behaviourist.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Can he fetch? If so, buy a large chuck it and take him to a large unoccupied field. You just stand there and throw the ball - no athletic ability required it is designed to make the ball go far. Also no need for you to exert yourself more than you can. If you can do this for .5 hr once or twice a day I'm positive you will notice a difference in his behavior. It's worth a shot anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> well it didn't work out for Teddy to get a new home with someone on here - because of his separation anxiety and the fact that he must be crated when at home alone. i don't think I will be able to rehome him - no one wants a dog that gets into trouble and it would have to be a home where there is someone there most of the time because he can't be crated all day - so I will try to make do and exercise him as much as I can. I walked them for half mile yesterday and could hardly breathe when I came back - today I am going to take them into the woods for free run since deer season is over.
> 
> I guess the only hope for a new home is someone who is lonely and can walk!


*Pamela*: You must feel letdown right now. Please let me offer you some hope. Earlier today I ran into Anita McKenna of the Watchung Mountain Poodle Club (NJ), we live near one another. (I see her at club events and shows and more often, like today, the supermarket.:smile I told her about Teddy and his need for more exercise and understanding for some destructive behavior. Without batting an eye, she told me she has a foster home that would be ready to take him in after the holidays, in January 2013. The woman who would foster him lives in Pennsylvania and happens to have a special fondness for male spoos. She would absolutely see to it that Teddy got the exercise he needs and help ready him for a new permanent home, which the rescue would screen and secure.

I realize there are heavy duty emotional considerations for you. But just so you know, I'm sure the logistics can managed and Teddy can be safely well-placed. If this is something you want to explore, PM me and I'll put you in touch with Anita. I know you're trying to exercise him more, and I hope that comes to pass. It should prove very helpful. I don't want to overstep, but I sincerely felt it might help you to know there are people who are eager to help you and Teddy. Be well.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Now that's what I call some mighty fine community support. 

Thumbs up.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pamela, I wish I could help you myself, but short of that I am very happy to hear that Chagall's Mom has a lead for you. I know you don't want to be in this position, but it sounds like a great opportunity to take the offer to get him into rescue. I hope it works out well for all concerned.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am sorry if I made you feel bad. I was not aware that you have health problems. As for re-homing an older dog. I got Carley when she was almost 7 and she never acted one bit sad. She has never seemed new to us or our home. Stella has been the same way, very happy from day 1. Stella is 2 1/2 years old. All my dogs have been re-homed adults for the past 25 years and only 1 did not settle right in . His owner passed away and he sad for about 3 days. If a good home can be found , Teddy will be fine. I wish you and Teddy the best.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Pamela*: You must feel letdown right now. Please let me offer you some hope. Earlier today I ran into Anita McKenna of the Watchung Mountain Poodle Club (NJ), we live near one another. (I see her at club events and shows and more often, like today, the supermarket.:smile I told her about Teddy and his need for more exercise and understanding for some destructive behavior. Without batting an eye, she told me she has a foster home that would be ready to take him in after the holidays, in January 2013. The woman who would foster him lives in Pennsylvania and happens to have a special fondness for male spoos. She would absolutely see to it that Teddy got the exercise he needs and help ready him for a new permanent home, which the rescue would screen and secure.
> 
> I realize there are heavy duty emotional considerations for you. But just so you know, I'm sure the logistics can managed and Teddy can be safely well-placed. If this is something you want to explore, PM me and I'll put you in touch with Anita. I know you're trying to exercise him more, and I hope that comes to pass. It should prove very helpful. I don't want to overstep, but I sincerely felt it might help you to know there are people who are eager to help you and Teddy. Be well.


Thank you so much for thinking of me and Teddy - would you PM me first cause I don't know how to do it? thanks I will think about this - how far into PA is this lady - funny - he came from PA.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you all so much for all the support and wonderful advice. I feel like my heart is stretching or something lol - I didn't get to take them in the woods yesterday because of the coy dogs in the area but I did my half mile - he just wants to run so bad! lol I let him go on my property when we got back but he didnt got far - hes a good boy and always comes when called. Today I am going to ask my grandson to walk him but I can't count on it! - the one grandson that would do it everyday for me lives in another town and I don't see him often enough. too bad! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Carley's Mom said:


> I am sorry if I made you feel bad. I was not aware that you have health problems. As for re-homing an older dog. I got Carley when she was almost 7 and she never acted one bit sad. She has never seemed new to us or our home. Stella has been the same way, very happy from day 1. Stella is 2 1/2 years old. All my dogs have been re-homed adults for the past 25 years and only 1 did not settle right in . His owner passed away and he sad for about 3 days. If a good home can be found , Teddy will be fine. I wish you and Teddy the best.


dont' worry - you didnt make me feel bad - I know its hard to keep track of everything on here lol - i wish I could still walk even a mile!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

murphys said:


> Hi. Although a difficult decision, it sounds as if would be best for you and Teddy to explore rescue organizations. You might be pleasantly surprised. In reading your past posts it seems you have been struggling with Teddy for some time. Perhaps you aren't yet ready to rehome a dog you obviously love. I wish you and Teddy the best whatever your decision.


I can't just let him go to a rescue - If I let him go it has to be to a loving home that I know he will be happy in.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Abbe gails Mom said:


> Pamella, have you asked your vet, about giving Teddy,a doge downer ? My Tuffy was just like Teddy, got into everything. groomers hated to see him comming, when i left him there, he cried, non stop, it was pure hell, on him, and anyone around him.I have a very large back yard, so i never walk my dogs, That was not his problem, after MUCH, money spent, many tests, found out he was just like a child with ADD. He could not set still.Anyway vet, put him on a dogie downer, med, was very cheep , and it helped.Did not fix all problems, did keep him in a home.(kept me from killing him, lol ) Just for your info. Wishing you and Teddy all the best.Kay.


he really only gets in trouble when a human is not around for some reason. he is great with the groomers - not like ginger - and he is really an easy dog other than that one thing. He's a good boy lol - really cute! although he paces when I tell him to stop - he does. He is laying down at my feet right now on one of the new beds I bought just the other day! lol who says they have me wrapped around their paws! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lrkellly said:


> Can he fetch? If so, buy a large chuck it and take him to a large unoccupied field. You just stand there and throw the ball - no athletic ability required it is designed to make the ball go far. Also no need for you to exert yourself more than you can. If you can do this for .5 hr once or twice a day I'm positive you will notice a difference in his behavior. It's worth a shot anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


he loves to play liike that but I would have to have a million balls because he wont bring them back to me lol! I play with them in the house and on the porch and sometimes we go to a nearby field but they love the trail in the woods the best.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry if this has been suggested already, I just skimmed the thread, but do you have a dog park nearby? Maybe the excitement of playing with other (unfamiliar) dogs would wear him out a little?

Also, have you tried doing lots of little dog training activities? Can be any silly new trick, really. Sometimes the mental stimulation helps my (very active) spoo settle down a little on days he hasn't gotten enough exercise.

I hope everything works out for you, I know how hard it is to give up a dog. When I was a teenager, we moved to a place where I couldn't keep my border collie (well, I could have, but it would have been cruel to him). It broke my heart, but we found a family who had owned border collies before and loved the breed, and I know his life was better with them. Good luck with whatever you decide. =)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Thank you so much for thinking of me and Teddy - would you PM me first cause I don't know how to do it? thanks I will think about this...


*
Pamela:* You are so very welcome, and so good to be receptive to the suggestions coming your way! I sent you a PM with all the rescue contact information. You should receive a notification from the forum of it. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Remember, you are part of a big-hearted poodle pack here, and we're all rooting for you and Teddy.:clover:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can absolutely understand you not wanting to let him go to just a rescue, and feeling you need to have vetted the home yourself - but if you think about it, a really good poodle rescue knows the breed inside out, and has years and years of matching dogs to the best homes for them. Most of us will (I hope) only face this decision at most once in our lives, and cannot possibly have the experience and knowledge that they bring to assessing dogs and potential new homes. Please don't let this put you off if you really believe that a more active home is the right thing for Teddy - think of his joy running for miles with someone who is the perfect match for his needs.

I had a little cat who, looking back, I should have rehomed. I loved her, and did my best, but I was working long hours and often away overnight, and she wanted a lap to cuddle on and near constant company. I really regret not putting her needs first, and finding the right place for her.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Teddy sounds like a really smart boy, have you tried doing some trick training with him at all? Working his brain will also tire him out, sometimes even more so than physical exercise. 

Start by training him to retrieve the ball, and then you can train him to help you out around the house!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Locket said:


> Teddy sounds like a really smart boy, have you tried doing some trick training with him at all? Working his brain will also tire him out, sometimes even more so than physical exercise.
> 
> Start by training him to retrieve the ball, and then you can train him to help you out around the house!


I agree! And you can even earn trick dog titles without ever going to a show or trial! All you need is a witness, preferably with an email address, for the low-level titles. My rattie Devlin has completed the Intermediate Trick Dog title. Poodle baby Neely was retrieving a dumbbell to hand at 4-5 months.

Trick training is often recommended for convalescing dogs who are on restricted activity because the brain work tires them out.

Now ... if this is still more than you are able to do, contact a reputable poodle rescue group. Don't wait to find a home yourself. The rescue groups are better at screening who will be a good forever home than you can be. Even a temporary foster placement will be kinder to your dog by providing him with the activity he needs.


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

I adopted my first beloved poodle through poodle rescue. I lost her 2 years ago but still miss her everyday. She was a very energetic girl and extremely bright. She came from a home with small children were she was allowed to run wild. They did not know how to control this dog and she ended up biting. They handed her over to rescue. After evaluating her they realized that she was a great dog in the wrong home. She needed structure and a lot if exercise that was interactive. Poodle rescue selected me because my lifestyle and temperament was the perfect fit. So it was a very happy ending for both me and my girl. Please don't get me wrong and think that I am saying that you are not doing enough or anything wrong. I am just letting you know that rescue groups take rehoming dogs very seriously and are very dedicated animal people. If my girl had not gone to poodle rescue there would have been no happy ending for her.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thank you - I think I am going to have to go that way - he just got into another package - its not that I leave them around for him - I just dont' have much room and live in two rooms and I just ran upstairs for a minute and came back and there it was! Its been raining for several days so no exercise - also we have a death in the family - a very tragic death and I just forgot to close my door. He ususally comes up the stairs and waits ny the door - never know what he will do!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pamela said:


> thank you - I think I am going to have to go that way - he just got into another package - its not that I leave them around for him - I just dont' have much room and live in two rooms and I just ran upstairs for a minute and came back and there it was! Its been raining for several days so no exercise - also we have a death in the family - a very tragic death and I just forgot to close my door. He ususally comes up the stairs and waits ny the door - never know what he will do!


Hang in there, *Pamela*! You can get Teddy placed right after the holidays in January. I'm _so glad_ you're focused on doing that now. Meanwhile, good luck keeping an eye on him and helping him behave like the good boy we know he is. You have my sympathy for the loss your in family, what a time you're having of it. I'm_ so _very sorry!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Pamela said:


> thank you - I think I am going to have to go that way - he just got into another package - its not that I leave them around for him - I just dont' have much room and live in two rooms and I just ran upstairs for a minute and came back and there it was! Its been raining for several days so no exercise - also we have a death in the family - a very tragic death and I just forgot to close my door. He ususally comes up the stairs and waits ny the door - never know what he will do!


Please accept my sympathies! Take things one day--or one minute--at a time.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

I have to admit I have tears in my eyes after reading this thread. Pamela, I am so sorry that you and Teddy are going through this. I am so sorry for your loss. Re-homing sounds like the best thing for him and you, and I can tell by your posts it was a very difficult decision. Big hugs to you and Teddy!

I am amazed by everyone here. I already felt this forum was very helpful and respectful. This thread demonstrated it 1000%. This forum is amazing. I can not even find the right words. I am so thankful to have found this forum and to be a member. 

Pamela, more hugs and my thoughts and prayers will be with you, Teddy, and your family.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Pamela said:


> ... he just got into another package ...


If I can inject a little levity, he might turn out to be a talented detection dog!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Have you tried setting up a game of hide and seek?

Hide treats/toys around your apartment and let him go searching for them. That will work his brain and keep him from getting into inappropriate things.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

fjm said:


> I can absolutely understand you not wanting to let him go to just a rescue, and feeling you need to have vetted the home yourself - but if you think about it, a really good poodle rescue knows the breed inside out, and has years and years of matching dogs to the best homes for them. Most of us will (I hope) only face this decision at most once in our lives, and cannot possibly have the experience and knowledge that they bring to assessing dogs and potential new homes. Please don't let this put you off if you really believe that a more active home is the right thing for Teddy - think of his joy running for miles with someone who is the perfect match for his needs.
> 
> I had a little cat who, looking back, I should have rehomed. I loved her, and did my best, but I was working long hours and often away overnight, and she wanted a lap to cuddle on and near constant company. I really regret not putting her needs first, and finding the right place for her.


I completely agree! All 3 of my dogs are from rescues (the little ones from one, and the boxer from a boxer rescue). I was asked a lot of questions, and I asked a lot of questions as well, and the boxer rescue foster mom and dad even brought Dempsey to our house to check it (and us!) out before leaving him here. We visited, chatted, and let the dogs meet each other for at least 2 hours while we talked. Even then, the foster asked if we wanted more time to think about it. After 2 hours, we were in love, and dared them to take him back home with them! :in-love: 

With the little dogs, I know the director of their rescue (I have even kept a couple of boston terrier puppies overnight for her until she could find a permanent foster home for them), and she told me to bring back the dog, no questions asked if they didn't work out. A good rescue will back their dogs and work for the absolute BEST placement possible for that particular dog.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually had a call from a rescue person and she has a lead for me so I will let you all know how that works out. thanks all of you for all your support!!!!!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Pamela, I know that everything is going to be ok,your doing the best , loving , thing you can for Teddy. Its hard on you, however, this way, he can be someones everthing, the love of there life. And I know thats what you wont for him. Some times love just hurts, and we as the keepers ,have to let go of the things we love most, for there better.Its for the love of Teddy.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Abbe gails Mom said:


> Pamela, I know that everything is going to be ok,your doing the best , loving , thing you can for Teddy. Its hard on you, however, this way, he can be someones everthing, the love of there life. And I know thats what you wont for him. Some times love just hurts, and we as the keepers ,have to let go of the things we love most, for there better.Its for the love of Teddy.


Thanks! I just talked to the man who is interested in Teddy and it makes me feel good and sad at the same time. I sent him a bunch of pictures. It sounds like this might be his forever home. its what I wanted - someone who is a poodle lover that has had a poodle before. We will see. I want whats best for Ted!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Pamela said:


> Thanks! I just talked to the man who is interested in Teddy and it makes me feel good and sad at the same time. I sent him a bunch of pictures. It sounds like this might be his forever home. its what I wanted - someone who is a poodle lover that has had a poodle before. We will see. I want whats best for Ted!


Hugs!

So far sounds like the perfect fit. I know it must be just pulling at your heart. It's great that this man has had a poodle before. It sounds like he will be well cared for and overly loved and spoiled.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Pamela,
My sincerest condolences for your loss. So sorry you have so many things going on at once. It makes it so much more difficult. I know you love Teddy very much and will make the best decision for you and him, whether that be that you stay together or Teddy is with a new family. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to hear that there is a good lead for rehoming Teddy. This is really a very loving and generous thing for you to do, terribly hard for you, but best for him. I hope it all works out. That will be a great gift for the new year for everybody.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I agree, your dog may be someone else's dream dog. My daughter got her Bolonka from Petfinders! I still can't believe that dog ever needed to be re-homed. She is perfect, a jewel that will never be again. So follow your heart, so sorry you are going through this.


Kruz was from a rescue and had been kicked out of two fosters when we fostered him (fail never leaving) and oh my he is such a great dog so yes follow your heart but a good dog walk is worth the money. I walk one dog that if they had not found me they were going to put him down and now I take him to the park for 1 1/2 a day and his life has changeed to much energy can be the worst thing.good luck and hope it all works out.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Not that this is about a dog, but I rescued a devon rex cat through this route, and he was such a perfect match for me. He slept in my arms every night (I'm not making that up), rode around on my shoulder like a parrot, and we used to play lots of fetch and kitty cat games. The lady who had him before was really busy, and he was destroying their house because he needed attention, and he had a condition that got worse due to stress. 

We were a perfect fit, and he lived to be very old and happy with me. I have not had a cat since, he was my heart cat. 

I can't imagine what it would have been like had the lady who owned him before decided to keep him. I know she must have loved him a lot to do what was best. 

Maybe that will help you feel a little bit better.


----------

